# Sobre los Centros Comerciales en Provincias



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Sobre los Mall en nuestra ciudades del interior

Los centros comerciales han iniciado su camino más allá de Lima. La mira está puesta en las ciudades más importantes y en las de mayor crecimiento. En la mayoría de ellas, solo hay espacio para uno.

Lucas estaba indignado. Minutos antes había creído que se trataba de un accidente de proporciones en las inmediaciones de la avenida Bolognesi. Pero no era así. Esta vez lo que había bloqueado la vía que va al aeropuerto de Chiclayo era algo más. Se trataba de un embotellamiento causado por la inauguración de la tienda Saga Falabella en la "capital de la Amistad". Y aunque por algunos minutos Lucas tuvo la sensación de que perdería su vuelo de regreso a Lima, tampoco pudo evitar admirar la expectativa que se creaba por acceder a una modernidad cotidiana para él en Lima, pero lejana aún para muchos peruanos.

Definitivamente, lo que vio Lucas no fue casualidad. Solo fue el inicio de una "fiebre" que ahora comienza a atacar a las provincias. Los centros comerciales llegaron para no irse. Pero, ¿quiénes son los actores de esta obra que hacia fines del 2006 podrían haber invertido al menos US$28 millones en diversos proyectos? ¿Qué retos enfrentan y qué ventajas tendrán al llegar primero donde aún pocos están dispuestos a arriesgarse?










*Saga chiclayo* parte del nuevo Centro comercial Real Plaza

*LOS PIONEROS*

Situado en el distrito de Cayma, en la ciudad vigilada por el Misti, el Mall de Arequipa, de Saga Falabella, fue el primer experimento de centros comerciales modernos en provincias. El año: 2002. "La recesión es básicamente un problema de oferta y no de demanda. Creemos que el público compra cuando se le ofrece un producto de calidad a buen precio, es por eso que estamos convencidos del éxito que tendremos con esta nueva tienda", declaraba Reinaldo Solari, presidente del directorio de Saga Falabella el día de la inauguración de este complejo de 20.000 m2 de área total. Y más allá de que la tienda por departamentos y su socio de aventuras, Cine Planet, hayan demorado en entender al consumidor arequipeño, no se puede decir que Solari estaba lejos de la verdad. 










*Saga Arequipa*

Un año antes, Saga Falabella había abierto tres tiendas en Piura, Chiclayo y Trujillo, con un formato inédito hasta ese momento: los Saga Falabella Express. De 500 m2 en promedio, los Express habían conseguido luego de un año ventas por metro cuadrado superiores a las que la empresa obtenía en Lima. Y fueron también claves en el impulso de la tarjeta de crédito CMR, la principal arma de expansión de Falabella en el Perú.


La experiencia de los Express fue clave cuando el 2003 el Grupo Romero le propuso a Saga Falabella crecer en Piura y ser parte de su proyecto *Plaza del Sol*, un centro comercial de 10.000 m2 que abrió en setiembre del 2004 y que ha obtenido ventas por US$18 millones anuales, cumpliendo con los objetivos que Martín Pérez, el gerente general de Minka (desarrollador del proyecto), prometió. Este centro comercial congregó, además, a otro negocio conocido: Cine Planet.










*Plaza del sol piura*

*¿CÓMO, POR QUÉ Y DÓNDE?*

El crecimiento y la aparición de los centros comerciales en provincias tiene mucho que ver con el "chorreo" de la economía. 

Un reporte presentado este año por la firma de investigación de mercados Latin Panel, da cuenta de esta situación. La evaluación de la canasta básica de consumo entre el 2003 y 2004 mostraba en las ciudades de provincias un crecimiento significativamente mayor al de Lima. "*En los últimos cuatro años el gran crecimiento se ha dado en provincias. Se están convirtiendo en mercados con una masa suficiente como para crear un centro comercial", dice Julio Luque, director de la consultora Métrica. "Por primera vez el crecimiento de las provincias es mayor al de Lima"*, reconoce Rolando Arellano, presidente de Arellano Investigación de Márketing. Es que, como dice Juan José Calle, presidente de la Asociación de Centros Comerciales y de Entretenimiento del Perú, "una ciudad se hace atractiva como negocio cuando existe una alta densidad de población y buen poder adquisitivo".

El Mega Plaza parece también haber abierto los ojos a los inversionistas. "Mostró que hay espacio para la distribución moderna en las zonas pobres", afirma Arellano. Pero el Mega Plaza mostró, además, un tema aspiracional evidente respecto a los consumidores. "Hay otros lugares en el Perú, distintos a Lima, en los que la gente quiere vivir mejor", afirma Enrique Melián, gerente general de El Quinde Shopping Plaza, una empresa que está desarrollando un centro comercial en Cajamarca.

*¿Qué ciudades del Perú están en esta movida de los centros comerciales? * 

*Arequipa y Piura* ya han sido tomadas, quizás por ser, después de Lima, las ciudades con mayor población (700.000 habitantes en cada una, tomando en cuenta un concepto usado por Pérez, el de "ciudad ampliada"); *Chiclayo*, dentro de poco; y para el 2006 existen proyectos concretos en *Trujillo y Cajamarca*. Aunque se espera que *Huancayo y Cusco* también entren en la movida comercial durante ese mismo año.

¿Es coincidencia que todos estos proyectos coincidan en el 2006? Nada de eso. Según Luque, *"es algo clarísimo y estratégico: creo que solo cabe uno en cada ciudad", afirma. En ese sentido, para el consultor, el que pega primero, gana por KO. "De repente, no son mercados tan maduros, pero la ventaja es que ya te posicionaste"*, agrega Luque.


*LOS ACTORES*

Pero, ¿quiénes están protagonizando esta expansión? En el desarrollo de estos proyectos hay un ejecutivo que destaca nítidamente: Carlos Casabonne, gerente general de Domus Propiedades, la empresa inmobiliaria del Grupo Interbank, que está desarrollando los proyectos Real Plaza de Chiclayo y Trujillo. Pero Casabonne también gerencia otra empresa de Interbank, IISA Gestión, que ha recibido la buena pro para desarrollar el Centro Comercial del Valle, en Huancayo, y está buscando terrenos para proyectos en Cusco e Ica.


Pero no solo los grupos grandes están en esta movida (el Grupo Romero fue el promotor del centro comercial de Piura). También existen promotores independientes que están aprovechando oportunidades en ciudades que aún no han sido visitadas por los grandes. Ese es el caso de Enrique Melián, un administrador de empresas español que ha montado El Quinde Shopping Plaza en Cajamarca, un proyecto de 36.000 m2 en el que se están invirtiendo US$4 millones y que estima alcanzar ventas de hasta US$12 millones anuales en su primera etapa. En este grupo también está Jaime Polo, un arquitecto que junto con el Consorcio Pachacútec ganó la buena pro para construir un centro comercial en un terreno de 8.000 m2 en la Ciudad Imperial, aunque no se sabe si el proyecto llegará a desarrollarse o no, pues la empresa debía presentar cartas de intención de sus tiendas ancla, lo que hasta la fecha no ha conseguido.


Como operadores de tiendas, el rol protagónico que están jugando Saga Falabella y Cine Planet es claro. Sin embargo, hay otros operadores que también destacan. Es el caso de Supermercados El Centro, de Chiclayo, que será una de las tiendas ancla (principales) de El Quinde. "Evaluamos la mejor opción para crecer y vimos que era Cajamarca por su cercanía", revela Franco Chiappe, gerente general de El Centro. 


Chiappe también nos dió un indicio de quién podría ser el próximo protagonista de esta expansión del comercio en provincias: Supermercados Peruanos. Y es que cuando El Centro quiso participar en el Real Plaza de Chiclayo, representantes del Grupo Interbank le comentaron que no era posible, pues se le estaba guardando espacio a un supermercado de Lima.


Pero también se habla de Ripley, en tiendas por departamentos, y Gold's Gym, en gimnasios. Estas últimas cadenas habrían mostrado su interés en llegar a Cajamarca. Y ojo que también se habla de Ripley en Trujillo como otra posibilidad.

*LOS RETOS*

La aventura en provincias no está exenta de dificultades. Una primera es evidente: información. Cuando Enrique Melián quiso evaluar el potencial del mercado cajamarquino, solo disponía de datos poblacionales de hace una década y la cifra más actualizada era la de una ONG que destacaba la existencia de 100.000 almas en esa ciudad. ¿Cómo tener un estimado más actualizado? La respuesta la encontró en el basurero municipal de la ciudad, cuyos volúmenes de residuos estaban creciendo a un ritmo superior al 10% anual, una tasa que utilizó para estimar un mercado que llegaría a las 250.000 almas.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Esta nota es recontra buena, a ver te ayudo con unos graficos que aparecieron en el suplemento Dia 1 del Comercio.

















Esa foto del Jockey Plaza yo la agregue, no se quien la tomo pero los creditos van para esa persona.​


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

aya gracias filter por los graficos...  a cajamarca va ingresar la cadena de cines Cinerama... que chevere!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

De nada, por el unico motivo que compre el diario hoydia fue para ver esa noticia kay:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Cinerama tiene un complejo en El Pacifico, Miraflores y va a inagurar otro en Plaza Camacho...con el de Cajamarca seran tres! 

Ahhh...otra cosa...Real Plaza Trujillo? Yo pense que sería un Megaplaza con un Ripley, Saga, Bowling, Plaza Vea, etc...etc...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

el que si para mi es un enigma es el cusco plaza.... no tiene tiendas anclas?? ni si quiera fecha de construccion


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

eyyyyyyyy me parece o en Trujillo han puesto 30 000 m2 error¡¡¡¡ cambia cambia averigue y son 80 000m2 y el nombre aun no se sabe, que mal el comercio eso no se hace. por lo demas esta bien :cheers:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Muy interesante el artículo, amigos. Da gusto ver que las provincias están comenzando a dinamizarse. En realidad, se están convirtiendo en la locomotora de la economía, pues están creciendo más rápido que Lima.
Hoy escuché a Farid Matuk, jefe del INEI, decir que la brecha de ingresos entre Lima y las provincias se ha reducido de 17 puntos en el 2001 a 8 en el 2004.
El círculo virtuoso de la economía ha comenzado a funcionar, llevando mejoras a cada vez más gente. El futuro se ve muy promisorio.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Filter said:


> De nada, por el unico motivo que compre el diario hoydia fue para ver esa noticia kay:


Yo lo compro todos los lunes porque estoy colleccionando la historia del Perú, por jorge Basadre.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

libidito said:


> eyyyyyyyy me parece o en Trujillo han puesto 30 000 m2 error¡¡¡¡ cambia cambia averigue y son 80 000m2 y el nombre aun no se sabe, que mal el comercio eso no se hace. por lo demas esta bien :cheers:


asi eso es lo que me parecia raro... el area del centro comercial trujillano... pero como la empresa encargada de la construccion es la misma que el de Real Plaza Chiclayo... yo creia que la infomarcion del nombre si era Real :S


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesantisima informacion a tener en cuenta una vez q se vayan construyendo los proyectos aun pendientes


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

ESPECTAKULAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! la modernidad ya esta llegando a provincias...............


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Me impresiona ver lo q surge en provincias acerca de los centros comerciales y ahora con lo de Cajamarca ya c puede decir q ste tipo de provincias stan yendo al desarrollo


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que chevre por provincias..lo que no me gusta es que digan que hay solo espacio para uno en la mayorìa de ciudades, que mal porque la competencia y la variedad siempre es buena. Tampoco mencionan el gran centor comercial que se dice se va a construir en Arequipa y serìa el tercero de la ciudad tras el Panoràmico y el Saga. En Arequipa tb deberìan remodelar las tiendas Estilos al estilo Saga o Alamacenes Parìs para que haga frente a la competencia y tb para que pueda expandirse satisfactoriamente y brindar un mejor servicio.


----------



## luisch2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Según el suplemento "Espacios" de "La Industria" de Trujillo, el centro comercial próximo a construirse allí tendría como tiendas ancla a *Saga Falabella, Ripley * y *Plaza Vea* (No se si esté confirmado). 
Lo que si está confirmado es que el centro comercial se empezará a construir a inicios de próximo año en un área de terreno de 80 000 m2 (8 hectáreas). Ese dato de los 30 000 m2 se debe referir al área techada de la 1° etapa.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que bien! El norte arrasa! 

Oye, cambienle de nombre al cc de trujillo pues...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

luisch2000 said:


> Según el suplemento "Espacios" de "La Industria" de Trujillo, el centro comercial próximo a construirse allí tendría como tiendas ancla a *Saga Falabella, Ripley * y *Plaza Vea* (No se si esté confirmado).
> Lo que si está confirmado es que el centro comercial se empezará a construir a inicios de próximo año en un área de terreno de 80 000 m2 (8 hectáreas). *Ese dato de los 30 000 m2 se debe referir al área techada de la 1° etapa* .


ahora si pxxxx, todo ta bien. :cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

sebvill said:


> Que chevre por provincias..lo que no me gusta es que digan que hay solo espacio para uno en la mayorìa de ciudades, que mal porque la competencia y la variedad siempre es buena. Tampoco mencionan el gran centor comercial que se dice se va a construir en Arequipa y serìa el tercero de la ciudad tras el Panoràmico y el Saga. En Arequipa tb deberìan remodelar las tiendas Estilos al estilo Saga o Alamacenes Parìs para que haga frente a la competencia y tb para que pueda expandirse satisfactoriamente y brindar un mejor servicio.


No mencionaron el centro comercial en Arequipa...porque es puro floro. Mi primo que vive en Arequipa me cuenta que hace años que estan con la misma historia...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

J Block said:


> No mencionaron el centro comercial en Arequipa...*porque es puro floro*. Mi primo que vive en Arequipa me cuenta que hace años que estan con la misma historia...


Has estado practicando tu español! :cheers:


----------



## jluis_mansilla (May 27, 2005)

*OK*



J Block said:


> No mencionaron el centro comercial en Arequipa...porque es puro floro. Mi primo que vive en Arequipa me cuenta que hace años que estan con la misma historia...


Prueba


----------



## Lucho01 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Para estar informados*



J Block said:


> No mencionaron el centro comercial en Arequipa...porque es puro floro. Mi primo que vive en Arequipa me cuenta que hace años que estan con la misma historia...


Arequipa al Dia, Sabado 20 de agosto de 2005

Resumen de noticia (pag 5):

*Arequipa tendrá un gigante megacentro*

Será ubicada en terreno donde funcionó fábrica de Lanificio, que fue adquirido por grupo Rodriguez & Rodriguez (dueños del exitoso Grupo Gloria).

...Unos conocidos empresarios arequipeños realizarán una millonaria inversión en los próximos meses, para construir un megacentro en el distrito de Jose Luis Bustamante y Rivero...

... Los terrenos ya han sido adquiridos al Banco Wiese, e incluso los propietarios han cancelado la tasa de alcabala a la Municipalidad de Bustamente y Rivero...

...Esa propiedad es extensa. Tiene un área de 85 mil m2... La Inversión que se realizará en este centro comercial superará los 20 millones de dólares...

...El expediente técnico estará siendo elaborado en los próximos 60 días. Ya se empezó a desmontar la infraestructura donde funciono Lanificio del Perú...

PERFIL DEL MEGACENTRO

Según en perfil que se ha hecho conocer a la municipalidad de Bustamante y Rivero, contará con las siguientes características:

Será de tres pisos y seis veces más grande que las tiendas Saga Falabella.

Contará con una pista de patinaje sobre hielo. Será la segunda de todo el país.

Tendrá salas de multicines.

Una zona de comida rápida y también de restaurantes elegantes.

Una sala de exibición de automóviles.

Una zona de esparcimiento, tanto para niños y adultos con una serie de juegos.

También tendrá una zona de teatro para niños.

Una zona de baile que cambiará el concepto de discoteca.

Lo que no faltará serán ambientes para la venta de artículos para el hogar, ropa, muebles, artefactos eléctricos, lencería fina, zapatería y otros.

Tendrá amplias playas de estacionamiento.


Como ven no sólo es "floro", incluso la noticia salió en la página de Proinversión.

Aún no se habla de que tiendas ancla tendrá, pero en lo personal preferiría que las tiendas ancla sea inversión regional y no las ya conocidas, ya que todas las ganancias de estas se van a Lima continuando así el centralismo. Eso creo que se debio priorizar en Chiclayo donde un conocido supermercado de esa zona quizo poner un local en el Real Plaza, pero no pudo por que el lugar estaba reservado para uno limeño.


----------



## Lucho01 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Continúa*



J Block said:


> No mencionaron el centro comercial en Arequipa...porque es puro floro. Mi primo que vive en Arequipa me cuenta que hace años que estan con la misma historia...



...Quizás no lo mencionaron en el comercio (día 1) por que se trata de una inversion de empresarios provincianos (espero que ese no sea el caso).


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

La cosa es que se hara! Que chevere! 

O, y BIENVENIDO LUCHO.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Arequipa se merece eso y màs!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buena información, Lucho01. Ojalá que el proyecto se concrete muy pronto. Y bienvenido al foro!


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Muy interesante el artículo, amigos. Da gusto ver que las provincias están comenzando a dinamizarse. En realidad, se están convirtiendo en la locomotora de la economía, pues están creciendo más rápido que Lima.
> Hoy escuché a Farid Matuk, jefe del INEI, decir que la brecha de ingresos entre Lima y las provincias se ha reducido de 17 puntos en el 2001 a 8 en el 2004.
> El círculo virtuoso de la economía ha comenzado a funcionar, llevando mejoras a cada vez más gente. El futuro se ve muy promisorio.


Si van a la pagina de El Comercio, pueden leer en dia_1 y comprobar que las provincias estan creciendo mas que la capital. Buenisima noticia que finalmente las provincias progresen!


----------



## Simpl3_ccs (Jul 20, 2005)

una preguntica cuanto mide el mall mas grande del interior del peru


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Simpl3_ccs said:


> una preguntica cuanto mide el mall mas grande del interior del peru


mmm supongo que como que ya falta dias para que se inagure el C.C Real Plaza de la ciudad de Chiclayo, el mall mas grande al interior del pais por el momento seria de 61. 000 mt2... aunque hay un proyecto concreto que se va realizar el proximo año en la ciudad de trujillo que va tener 80.000 mt2


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

hola lucho . de donde eres ??????


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Lucho01 said:


> *PERFIL DEL MEGACENTRO
> 
> Según en perfil que se ha hecho conocer a la municipalidad de Bustamante y Rivero, contará con las siguientes características:
> 
> ...




ohhhh :eek2: :eek2: que locazo eso de la pista de hielo no lo sabia que chido , esta noticia me alegro el dia jajaja    

Como dato adicional les puedo decir q este proyecto si se va a concretar ya que el municipio de JLBR ha echo el anuncio de 2000 trabajadores para la primera erapa de la construccion (bueno asi salio en el correo ).


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

como siempre la ciudad blanca sacandole ventaja a las demas provincias


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lucho01 said:


> ...Quizás no lo mencionaron en el comercio (día 1) por que se trata de una inversion de empresarios provincianos (espero que ese no sea el caso).


Osea...no va a tener ninguna tienda ancla (Saga, Ripley...etc)? 

En fin, ver para creer.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

rafo18 said:


> ohhhh :eek2: :eek2: que locazo eso de la pista de hielo no lo* sabia que chido * , esta noticia me alegro el dia jajaja
> 
> Como dato adicional les puedo decir q este proyecto si se va a concretar ya que el municipio de JLBR ha echo el anuncio de 2000 trabajadores para la primera erapa de la construccion (bueno asi salio en el correo ).


Ayy no! No me digas que usan esa palabrita en Arequipa... :runaway:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:runaway:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> _Ayy no!_ No me digas que usan esa palabrita en Arequipa... :runaway:



*Ayy no ¡¡¡ * jajaja no sabia que los "limeños" usaran esa palabra. :runaway:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Lucho01 said:


> Arequipa al Dia, Sabado 20 de agosto de 2005
> 
> Resumen de noticia (pag 5):
> 
> ...


va tener mas de 8 hectareas, muy diferente del area de la noticia que habian publicado anteriormente... que pena no va ver hipermercados, ni tienda por departamento


----------



## Lucho01 (Oct 26, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> va tener mas de 8 hectareas, muy diferente del area de la noticia que habian publicado anteriormente... que pena no va ver hipermercados, ni tienda por departamento



Escribo desde Huaraz

No es que no vaya a haber tiendas x departamentos e hipermercados, no se anuncia que tiendas en esa noticia, pero en otros diarios se anuncio Ripley Metro entre otros. Es obvio que en todos los grandes centros comerciales del pais hay tiendas ancla y este seguro que no será la excepción.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bueno, bienvenido Lucho, ahora tenemos un representante de Huaraz.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bienvenido lucho01, de paso, registrate en el censo y postea en todos lados, dentro y fuera del foro peruano, hay mucho q ver y entretenerse con temas mayormente de arquitectura !
saludos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

rafo18 said:


> *Ayy no ¡¡¡ * jajaja no sabia que los "limeños" usaran esa palabra. :runaway:


no...al menos que yo sepa no decimos esa palabra...y espero que se mantenga asi.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Bueno creo que en Arequipa malls solo es el de Saga.El Panoramico son mas galerias al estilo mall.El Panoramico es como el antiguo centro comercial el caracol que habia en Miraflores.No tiene tiendas grandes y no es nada elegante.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

haber estaba viendo datos de areas de los centros comerciales peruanos y por el momento seria asi el orden de los top 5 del peru

1.- Jockey plaza 130. 000 mt2 Lima
2.- Mega plaza Norte 96.000 mt2 Lima
3.- Real Plaza Trujillo 80. 000 mt2 Trujillo (octubre 2006)
4.- Real Plaza Chiclayo 61.000 mt2 Chiclayo
5.- Plaza San Miguel 60.000 mt2 Lima


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

pero si se construye el megaplaza este y megaplaza sur de lima... y si tienen areas similares a la de megaplaza norte... ya en esa lista estarian 4 centros comerciales limeños :sleepy:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

el de AQP tiene 80000 mt2 ?????


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

es que no se px una noticia decia que tendria 43. 000 y otra 80. 000 no se a cual creerle, cuando salga la informacion oficial.. ahi si lo pongo

PD: me refiero al nuevo C. C bustamante y rivero de arequipa (que todavia esta en proyecto)


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

pero lo q si esta confirmado es q trujillo tendra el CC mas grande del interior :cheers:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buenos datos, Liquid. Y paciencia, que los de cc de provincias van a ir _in crescendo_.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Flavio said:


> pero lo q si esta confirmado es q trujillo tendra el CC mas grande del interior :cheers:


siiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :nocrook:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

SE INAUGURO UN NUEVO CENTRO COMERCIAL EN TRUJILLO.
"C. C. PRIMAVERA"
EN LA FOTO EL ALCALDE DE TRUJILLO (AL CENTRO) Y LOS EMPRESARIOS DEL CENTRO COMERCIAL


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ese parece un mercado.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Pienso que se ve bien aunque las puertas de abajo estan feas....


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

no es centro comercial, es galeria comercial (chikito)


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> no es centro comercial, es galeria comercial (chikito)


bueno lo promocionan como centro comercial. no eh ido ni a ver como es por dentro.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Porque no van y nos muestran una fotitos para ver como es.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

libidito said:


> SE INAUGURO UN NUEVO CENTRO COMERCIAL EN TRUJILLO.
> "C. C. PRIMAVERA"
> EN LA FOTO EL ALCALDE DE TRUJILLO (AL CENTRO) Y LOS EMPRESARIOS DEL CENTRO COMERCIAL


Para ser una galería luce bien.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

tiene 3 ascensores panoramicos hoy dia lo vi. y tiene una iluminacion estupenda. lo vi del taxi.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A ver si te tomas unas fotillos para verlo mejor.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pero que feas esas puertas de ingreso!!! Se ven horribles, deberían haberlas hecho de vidrio...o para tal caso deberían haberlo hecho mas cerrado...que se yo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Son unas puertas metálicas enrrollables, eso se estila en las galerías comerciales.


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

alguien sabe como va la remodelacion del C.C. San Miguel. Me parecio haber oido que lo estaban remodelando.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Creo que ya fue remodelado hace años.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Cuando se inagura el Real Plaza Chiclayo?Creo que es este mes?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> Cuando se inagura el Real Plaza Chiclayo?Creo que es este mes?


asi parece.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

AC78 said:


> alguien sabe como va la remodelacion del C.C. San Miguel. Me parecio haber oido que lo estaban remodelando.


El Plaza San Miguel? Ese todavía lo van a agrandar, le añadirán un food court y un segundo piso...y al parecer una tercera tienda ancla...(sin contar el Wong).

El nombre del proyecto: La Bomba.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah que bien, no sabía que Plaza San Miguel tenía pensado seguir creciendo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

No voy a San Miguel hace años, me imagino que debe estar bastante cambiado.


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

J Block said:


> El Plaza San Miguel? Ese todavía lo van a agrandar, le añadirán un food court y un segundo piso...y al parecer una tercera tienda ancla...(sin contar el Wong).
> 
> El nombre del proyecto: La Bomba.


Pero no sabes si ya se empezo el agrandamiento del centro comercial o todavia no se sabe cuando comienzan a realizarse. Me imagino que va a quedar muy chevere cuando terminen su ampliacion.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Aqui tengo un render de Plaza San Miguel, ahora no se que parte sera exactamente la mostrada en el grafico.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

emmm el real plaza chiclayo creo que es para el 17 de noviembre CREO


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

que raro no veo nada del real plaza chiclayo?alguien sabe la fecha exacta de inaguracion.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

noppp


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

bueno el real plaza ya esta inagurado... algunas paginas web ya han actualizado sus paginas como por ejemplo cineplanet (el site oficial) ahi encontraras el multicine de chiclayo... haber si me consigo fotos de la inaguracion en los proximos dias...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

pon aqui el link !


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Cineplanet de CIX


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

wow esta bonito.Nadie tiene fotos del centro comercial entero?quiero ver........parece grande.Chalaco ,como encontraste esa foto?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

www.cineplanet.com.pe


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

*Mas de 500 puestos de trabajo en Centro Comercial Real Plaza * 

La primera etapa del mall Real Plaza, una de las mayores inversiones fuera de la ciudad de Lima, fue inaugurado en el lado sur de la ciudad de Chiclayo. 

Felipe Morris Guerinoni, presidente del directorio de Interseguro, indicó que la ejecución de la obra ha significado un esfuerzo superior al medio millón de horas-hombre y generó más de 500 puestos de trabajo.

“El concepto del mall es el de una calle interior que tiene como punto central una gran plaza, generando comercio alrededor de este eje” señaló el funcionario.

Indicó que la idea de construir un gran centro comercial en Chiclayo surgió a partir de la importancia comercial que tiene la ciudad dentro de la zona norte del Perú, no solamente por el movimiento económico que generan sus habitantes, sino por las visitas que recibe de otras regiones como de la Costa, Sierra y Selva, en pobladores, turistas y comerciantes.


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

Yo pensè que el Real Plaza de Chiclayo ya estaba inagurado por que hasta donde yo sè quedaron inaugurarlo en Octubore, creo que el cine Planet en chiclayp ya esta fumcionando?


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

pucha q mala nota q no haya mucha info de una construccion tan importante


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

YO PROMETO QUE DEL REAL PLAZA TRUJILLO TENDRAN HARTA INFO.


----------

